# Now married 30 years after cult upbringing.



## one wife

I've enjoyed reading everyone's thoughts on this topic. Cindy's remarks gave me goosebumps, and the courage to jump in on the topic. You see my marriage was also a struggle in the beginning because I was raised in a polygamist church and my hubby and I were commanded to marry by our religious leader. (I know we were stupid to obey, but these cults have great power over their young.)

To make a very long story short, we escaped the group when I was nine months pregnant (only nine months after our wedding!) and continued a monogamous life in a normal society. But because we were young and did not know each other well, and had never been on our own, we went through hell. 

We are living proof that two people can learn to love each other if they are committed to it -and we were for our baby's sake. At times it seemed impossible, but we made it. 

One of my secrets was to always reach out and touch my husband even if I felt hopeless. I could see that we were both suffering - it wasn't just me. We would swallow our pride and give each other a hug even if we had just had a major blow out!

I have heard it said not to let the sun go down on your anger, and I believe it is one of the things that saved our marriage.

Kim
justonewife.com

*Kim's book Daughters of Zion is now published!*


----------



## lonelyheart

one wife.
You are an achiever, both of you. Glad things worked right for you. I think pride messes up many marriages.


----------



## kiran23

U Both are Example of Successful marriages..............


----------



## draconis

Thank you for sharing your wisdom. I am sure that not going to sleep mad has help your communication with your husband. I am glad you are doing well outside of the cult you fled from.

draconis


----------

